# Rat Playpen Question- Clean Living Lg Playpen @ Petsmart



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I was looking at this playpen (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767&clickid=cart) and was wondering if anyone knew what the bar spacing was? I wouldn't use it without getting the cover (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751770&clickid=prod_cs) for both the top and the bottom to make it more escape proof. 

Anyone have any other suggestions?  Anyone MADE a playpen themselves? This would run me about $80 once I get both covers and thats before stocking it with toys for a rat playground!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

How about this one?
http://www.petco.com/product/13911/Midwest-Small-Pet-Playpens.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
Bar spacing???


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

With the first one, one of the reviews says a ferret "squeezed through the bars" so I think the bar spacing would definitely be too big!

With the second, there are two models - one for hamsters, gerbils, etc., and one for ferrets, rabbits, and rats. In the picture, the bar spacing looks pretty small. I'd say go with the second one if you're set on getting one.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know about the bar spacing on the first one, but one reviewer said her ferret was able to squeeze out between them, sooooo...

From a quick Google search, looks like the bar spacing on the Midwest is 1". 

I'm looking to set something up myself, and I'm thinking of getting this one and lining the inside of the panels with flexible plastic sheets or maybe coroplast. The panels are larger than the small animal models so they'd have more space, and the cost is about the same. I have two of these for my buns, and the quality is great, bars are much heavier than the small animal ones. If I line each panel individually, I can still fold it up and move it around easy.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats cool! Do you know what the spacing is CarrieD?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The bar spacing on the puppy pen is quite wide - around 2" at least. The panels would definitely have to be covered with something. I'm still deciding what I want to use - something smooth that can't be climbed. Our local Hobby Lobby sells thin sheets of clear plastic, I may use those or maybe coroplast. I want to cover each panel individually so I can still fold the pen up. Should be fun!


----------

